# Linseed Lozenges



## tonitot (19 December 2011)

Which are better, linseed lozenges or micronized linseed? Horse they are for is barefoot poor-doer TB


----------



## WelshRuby (19 December 2011)

I'm sure someone will put me right if I'm wrong but I think lozenges have molasses in them, not good for barefooters. Micro would be best.


----------



## amandap (19 December 2011)

tonitot said:



			Which are better, linseed lozenges or micronized linseed? Horse they are for is barefoot poor-doer TB 

Click to expand...

Micronized!  Lozenges are made from what is left after the oil is pressed out.
I think some brands have molasses added too.


----------



## Ladylina83 (19 December 2011)

amandap said:



			Micronized!  Lozenges are made from what is left after the oil is pressed out.
		
Click to expand...

This !

Hense why they don't hit the purse quite as badly !


----------



## Fairytale (19 December 2011)

Ditto the above - lozenges are left overs held together with molasses!

F


----------



## tonitot (19 December 2011)

Thanks guys  how long would a 20kg bag of micronized linseed last a horse being fed 150g a day? I'm useless at maths


----------



## amandap (19 December 2011)

A long time.  About a mug a day is usually fed.

Oh, about 133 days feeding what you plan to.


----------



## tonitot (19 December 2011)

So it's worth paying the £20 or so for it? That's the cheapest I can find, my local feed shop was selling 25kg of linseed lozenges for £15.something which I guess is because they're rubbish


----------



## tallyho! (19 December 2011)

Stop cutting corners....

It's not clever and it's rarely cheaper... just get the purest/best or else you will be paying over the odds for false economies.


----------



## tonitot (19 December 2011)

I'm not cutting corners, I haven't bought anything yet! Hence why I was asking as I wanted to know what would be best for my horse, haven't heard of the lozenges before so thought I'd ask. If I was cutting corners I'd have bought the cheaper option without giving a damn about what good it would do for my horse!


----------



## amandap (19 December 2011)

tonitot said:



			So it's worth paying the £20 or so for it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.  I wish I could get 25kgs for £20 over here!


----------



## tallyho! (19 December 2011)

tonitot said:



			I'm not cutting corners, I haven't bought anything yet! Hence why I was asking as I wanted to know what would be best for my horse, haven't heard of the lozenges before so thought I'd ask. If I was cutting corners I'd have bought the cheaper option without giving a damn about what good it would do for my horse!
		
Click to expand...

Atta girl  just making sure that's all


----------



## TigerTail (19 December 2011)

Get it from Charnwood Milling, they deliver, and their quality is second to none.

My mare (good doer) is living out on half a cup of that, 2 handfulls of just grass and pro hoof supplement and is putting on weight


----------



## tonitot (19 December 2011)

Lol  right, think I've settled on the micronized linseed, the lozenges sound like they're just made of rubbish! I take it you can order it straight from Charnwood Milling?


----------



## tonitot (19 December 2011)

Oops didnt see your post before I posted TigerTail. I'll get it from Charnwood


----------



## Oberon (19 December 2011)

tonitot said:



			Which are better, linseed lozenges or micronized linseed? Horse they are for is barefoot poor-doer TB 

Click to expand...

Linseed lozenges??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





LINSEED LOZENGES??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





BAD BAREFOOTER 
	
	
		
		
	


	















There's some info on them at the bottom of this 
http://barefoothorseblog.blogspot.com/2010/02/barefoot-and-hard-keepers.html


----------

